# Vermeer baler monitor



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Bought a used vermeer rancher 665. Got it thursday and looked at the monitor to it closer and it has on the bottom of it written in the id area model number 605sm and serial number does not match. Contacted dealer but have not heard back from them yet. On the monitor it also says software number and such. Can you move a monitor from baler to baler? Monitor shows 2300bales total and the customer that traded in the baler said it has 1500 bales which from the looks of it seems like it has low bale count. What are yalls thoughts?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would guess he just grabbed the wrong monitor.

It would be programmed a little different for bale size the Rancher has a 66" bale size and SM would have 72" so you near full and full bale warnings would be different.Other then that I don't think anything would be different.

Bale Expert monitor?


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes bale expert. So the pin locations conntector to baler would be the same? Should i have them take it to vermeer dealer and program it for this baler? Is programming it like user done on the screen or needs to be connected to a dealer computer and different software?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a friend who had monitor trouble last year. He bought a new monitor to use while his original was being repaired. He brought it to me for setting up as he was not confident and our balers are the same model.

When I plugged in the new one it gave a list of balers on the screen menu. All we did was select the correct baler, the monitor did the rest.

His original was an AccuBale Plus. I believe his new one was the Bale Expert but am not 100% positive.

It worked fine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

StxPecans said:


> Yes bale expert. So the pin locations conntector to baler would be the same? Should i have them take it to vermeer dealer and program it for this baler? Is programming it like user done on the screen or needs to be connected to a dealer computer and different software?


I'm not for sure but would check with your dealer.Pretty sure same exact monitor and can be programmed on its screen in the tractor.

If you have it all plugged in to tractor and baler you could see where the full bale size was set at.If its set at 72" you would oversize your bale and could cause serious damage.


----------



## neffequipment (Feb 19, 2014)

Bale Expert can be used to run any number of Vermeer round balers, but it is likely he grabbed the wrong monitor and gave it to you due to the fact that it is showing the wrong model. Not to worry because a dealer can talk you through how to change the model number for the monitor to a Rancher 665 in about two minutes. Super simple process. That being said, the fact that the bale count is on the monitor you may not know how many bales the machine has on it. And some guy who buys a Super M will have the wrong monitor, too.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Well i talked to the salesman and he said he personally went and pulled that monitor out of the tractor of the guy who traded it in. Maybe the previous owner has issues with his and bought this one used? Inside of the bale chamber still has some paint on it so I beleive the guy if he said 1500 bales or even 2300 like this monitor says. Guess it wouldnt have 1500+2300=3800 bales on it? Have not used the baler yet and the saleman/dealership (non vermeer) seem like good people. He wants me to call him when i want to first use it so he can be there and all that and its a 2 hour drive for him. Guess we will find out if he shows.... 11k for a 665 with net and twine. Called the vermeer dealership who sold it and the original owner bought it for 31k and that dealer said its probably a good buy who knows.


----------



## wvfarmboy54 (Feb 7, 2018)

the whole truth is no one of us will trade a good baler off, theres allways a reasion find out who had it and give him a call if you can.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

wvfarmboy54 said:


> the whole truth is no one of us will trade a good baler off, theres allways a reasion find out who had it and give him a call if you can.


ive traded off many good balers.2 pieces of eq that I keep pretty new are cutter and baler.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

wvfarmboy54 said:


> the whole truth is no one of us will trade a good baler off, theres allways a reasion find out who had it and give him a call if you can.


Reasons people trade good balers

Warranties 
Technology advances
Depreciation schedules
Increased acreage 
And I'm sure there are more.


----------



## neffequipment (Feb 19, 2014)

StxPecans said:


> Well i talked to the salesman and he said he personally went and pulled that monitor out of the tractor of the guy who traded it in. Maybe the previous owner has issues with his and bought this one used? Inside of the bale chamber still has some paint on it so I beleive the guy if he said 1500 bales or even 2300 like this monitor says. Guess it wouldnt have 1500+2300=3800 bales on it? Have not used the baler yet and the saleman/dealership (non vermeer) seem like good people. He wants me to call him when i want to first use it so he can be there and all that and its a 2 hour drive for him. Guess we will find out if he shows.... 11k for a 665 with net and twine. Called the vermeer dealership who sold it and the original owner bought it for 31k and that dealer said its probably a good buy who knows.


Did the Vermeer dealer tell you how to switch models on the monitor?


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Vermeer dealer said when it boots up if it says 664/665 your good. If it says a different model go into the setting and choose 664/665. Says you can use one monitor on multiple balers. Now I need some dry weather and cut some grass down and try it out.


----------



## neffequipment (Feb 19, 2014)

StxPecans said:


> Vermeer dealer said when it boots up if it says 664/665 your good. If it says a different model go into the setting and choose 664/665. Says you can use one monitor on multiple balers. Now I need some dry weather and cut some grass down and try it out.


He is right. Keep us posted.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I sent my monitor for my 664 rancher in for software updates last summer and my dealer gave me a loaner. When I turned it on it flashed 604/605. I adjusted the diameter of bale and it worked. I didn't get to figuring out how to set it to my model of baler. Only ended up using it for one afternoon.


----------

